# cutting bread out



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

Right guys,

i have been on a new routine and dieting for a while now,

however this diet has not included taking bread out, just simply because i can't

i am looking for ways in which i can by finding replacements can anyone help?

Basically i take sandwhiches to work everyday, and i want to replce these with something similar, that can be made the night before not take too long and just eat when i want it,

can anyone help? i think bread is the evil that is stoppping me lose abit more fat but i am at a loss at how to cut such a thing out with very little time.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

please say your eating brown bread with grains and seads not white bread?

long time no hear robin how u been?


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

hovis best of both which is just as bad, would you say wholemeal granary would be a good option again?

i used to eat that before but i am abit out of the loop to be honest,

i am good thanks DB had some demons to get over thats why i wasn't around for a while and working and stuff, now training weights twice a week and doing thai boxing 4 times so i am feeling pretty good but i am eating alot and seem to be putting on bad weight, even with that amount of cardio,

thinking about using creatine soon, but i am waiting to see if i am still gaining without it.

hows things with you mate, looking good by the avatar!

Thanks


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

DB said:


> please say your eating brown bread with grains and seads not white bread?
> 
> long time no hear robin how u been?


i believe they call it Granary braed DB, not brown with seeds on you monkey.

But i agree with your last point , its nice to see you on again mate.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Cant!! leave bread out!!??

i think really you dont WANT to leave bread out....

i guess you dont want to hear hear it mate and its not a go at you, but if you really want it, a simple matter of dropping bread should be no problem.

but if you really need to eat bread, at least use wholemeal, white bread is poisonous imo....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

robin_3_16 said:


> Right guys,
> 
> however this diet has not included taking bread out, just simply because i can't


This is just an excuse...if you was serious about losing the weight you would drop the bread as you have already pointed out how bad it is for you.

You can make up pasta or basmati rice along with chicken/tuna/turkey or even chilli made with lean mince...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Robin have you got a microwave at work? Easy if you have mate just cook some meals the night before and wack 'em in the micky when you need them at work.

If you haven't got one at work then Tescos sell them for something stupid like £20 so buy one and leave it at work.

Bread should always be wholemeal, there is never a good reason to eat white bread - except on a fry up with eggy bread! we can all dream......

Raikey you are a sexy bitch in your av mate, cracking chest and abs almost spunked me pants


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

god it was terrible, it all started with constipation, that led on to the bouts of rage, acne, loss of libido, in the end i had to pyramid myself off it by doing croissants and then onto brown stuff with seeds on it .


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Robin have you got a microwave at work? Easy if you have mate just cook some meals the night before and wack 'em in the micky when you need them at work.
> 
> If you haven't got one at work then Tescos sell them for something stupid like £20 so buy one and leave it at work.
> 
> ...


bang on Jamie, i can remember telling someone once, "unless your floating on a piece of wood, out in the ocean, then there is no excuse for not keeping a proper diet"....

in fact !,, most of the seriuos lads on here, Pscarb, TTom, even me!, have jobs that put us in wierd road/hotel situations quite often.

and i never fail to hit the diet and training ,...

hell, i,ve bought raw eggs from farm shops, drove to a petrol station with a micro for the pies, and sneaked em in there,..

in short you either want it or you dont.....

oh and yes i know i,m a sexy bitch, Jamie, i make me sen dribble sometimes,

....come on Kes yer bastard!


----------



## Kane (May 12, 2005)

Hi mate.

I too was a bread junkie, bloated and gaining fat even using Granary and lots of cardio.

But now i use Tesco healthy option wraps (like a soft tortilla)

Two packs for £1.50, 12 wraps in total. I stick anything in them from tuna, chicken, steak,lean minced beef, boiled egg and low fat mayo the list is endless. They taste pretty neutral, just bung the filling in and away you go, piece of p*ss. No more bloat and losing fat.

Try them.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

PMSL John got to spread some reps mate or you'd have them.

I too was a closet breadonist. I engaged in numerous bagelsexual activities and would hide slices of toast around my house for later use. My mates would come round my house and find me with half opened loaves spread all over my bed. I wouldn't go anywhere unless there was a toaster and margarine.

I lost a lot of friends due to my stealing of their baked goods when I was round their houses, people began picketing the local bakery to have me banned.

The final straw came when my girlfriend found me baking a gingerbread sex doll in my oven complete with spicy onion bagel.

I'm glad I finally got out of that spiralling helter skelter of yeast indulgence and I'm now a better person.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> bang on Jamie, i can remember telling someone once, "unless your floating on a piece of wood, out in the ocean, then there is no excuse for not keeping a proper diet"....
> 
> in fact !,, most of the seriuos lads on here, Pscarb, TTom, even me!, have jobs that put us in wierd road/hotel situations quite often.
> 
> ...


True, I work out and about sometimes too and it dont stop me in the last month i've been on a building site in west london - phoned ahead and made sure they had a microwave, a training course for five days - packed my hand blender for shakes, and merseyside yesterday - had cold pasta and chicken which was nice....

In short 100% agree with Raikey - if you want it bad enough you can do it...

Its prob 90% habit Robin, you just need to keep at it for a while and soon enough it'll become habit and you do it without much effort, good luck


----------



## konan (May 27, 2005)

robin_3_16 said:


> Right guys,
> 
> i have been on a new routine and dieting for a while now,
> 
> ...


I'm off bread personally as its loaded with sodium (half a g of salt per slice!!) and just acts as a sponge to hold water. My advice replace the sandwich with a salad, keeping your protein source there, be it chicken or tuna etc. The fibre in the vegetables will help you lose some water as well as the diuretic effects of several vegetables.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

how about bran flakes


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

robin_3_16 said:


> hovis best of both which is just as bad, would you say wholemeal granary would be a good option again?
> 
> i used to eat that before but i am abit out of the loop to be honest,
> 
> ...


did you call me???


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Kane said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> I too was a bread junkie, bloated and gaining fat even using Granary and lots of cardio.
> 
> ...


BUmp for this advice, Tesco do a wholegrain Tortilla now too, much better for you and less bulky than bread!

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for home.

I cut bread from my diet when I am dieting.

It bloats the hell out of me.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Tesco do a linseed low GI bread which is pretty nice. White bread is nothing but sugar and tbh tastes like crap unless there is a nice pile of pig on there!

There are loads of alternatives to sandwiches. I usually throw some spinach in a sandwich box, some pasta on top and a couple of chicken breasts. If you are dieting, you don't even need the pasta. Add a little low fat mayo and you're away. This can be prepared the night before easily. All you need is a fork!


----------

